# Lots of articles about Sirius XM Business Meeting that took place today



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Since my link posting has not gone well recently. I will just share some of what I have read in Google News. If links are wanted, I hope Mr. King or some other person will be able to do that. Sirius XM saw revenues and subscribers jump compared to last year, but the writer of this story doesn't think that will last due to the auto industry problems. And the company is still losing money, but has cut the loses. The shareholders approved issuance of additional shares to 3.5 billion and a reverse split of between 1 for 10 to 1 for 50 by Dec. 2009. In the stories I have read I noticed some interesting things--subs. were said to be up, but the sub. total was said to be 18.5 million. I had thought the total before was 19 million  Also it was said in a story that the average income of a Sirius XM sub was $80,000 :eek2: The service was called a "luxury item". We are on a fixed income that isn't ANYWHERE even REMOTELY close to that figure and we can afford Sirius XM. The very worse news was that the writers of the stories I read still don't think the company will make it  NOTE: There were a lot of stories and I didn't read them all. May be some of the stories were more positive, but none of the ones I read were


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Highlight link... Right click... Click "Copy".... Right click when you're typing thread... Click "Paste"


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Highlight link... Right click... Click "Copy".... Right click when you're typing thread... Click "Paste"


That's what you do with a PC. I don't have a PC. I have an MSNTV2. Don't worry if you have never heard of it--few people have :lol: You can Cut, Copy, and Paste with it, but it is more complicated than on a PC. So I just type the link in the post. But my problem has been lately I would read a story get the link and post it, but when I hit on the link to make sure it was correct I got the message the page you are looking for is no longer available


----------

